# Seeking to rent land Tavira area



## Rakeesh (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking to rent 2-4 hectares of suitable land (with a view to increasing in good time) in the Tavira area in order to grow horticultural crops, berries, fruits etc. I have no idea of rental costs or the avaibability of land and will be very grateful of any information that can be sent! 

Any help will be gratefully received!


RP


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Portugal is a relatively poor with many people growing stuff ffor their own consumption. Ignoring trees then 2H of veg growing productive land is quite a size and you are unlikely to finds such a patch which is not already in production, further more in order to have a viable commercial crop a water source on the land will be necessary. If you are looking for 2H of hillside which will support olive trees on sparse soil then we'll form a queue a your door, scrub land will be available as the owners have duty to keep in in some order due to fire regs so usually have to pay for a team of "bush cutters" several times a year to clear the land so you paying and providing the same service we'll form a second line at your door. No body will want your oranges even if you say "help yourself" I have been looking for many years to basically move my business over here or which min of 0.5h of veg cultivation is necessary and have not managed it yet.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Your stumbling block is going to be water. Anything already set up for farming is already going to be intensively used for whatever this years high yield crop is. Anything not set up will either cost you €10,000 to put in a borehole + costs of running power from nearest point or will entail an expensive pumped irrigation system + electricity consumption monthly for either option. 

Berry plants will frazzle in the Algarve sun without the protection of a polytunnel

Clearly you have some major funds to invest otherwise you wouldn't be considering the idea so some kind of joint venture with a local that lacks the speculation capital may be an option. Best found with a lot of local footwork and a pinch of good luck. Or perhaps via one of the many small agricultural cooperatives - each has a 'social hub' so a visit to a few of those and buying a few drinks may get you some contacts 

All the best with your project


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Water is the biggest problem and locals are already saying that we are heading for a drought.
Portugal has been hit by eight major droughts since the 1940s, with the most intense taking place from 2004 to 2006. http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...dy-drought-newcastle-university-a7757036.html
We arrived here at the end of 2006. 
The Alentejo region was so dry that cattle were being killed off as they could not be supplied with water.
Despite extra work to provide water all area reserves are low. Locals here in the central area are already worried about their potato crops.
Alentejo is bone dry.


----------

